# Lexington Lab Band



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

*Old Home Place*

For our 6th project The Lexington Lab Band is honored to feature a Bluegrass Music icon, JD Crowe. We are thrilled JD shared his talent & story with us. We hope you enjoy the videos - we sure had a great time making them!


Check us out at www.lexingtonlabband.com & follow us on twitter @lex_lab_band.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I am enjoying all these videos more than I have adjectives to describe.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

we greatly appreciate you giving your time to listen! hope all is good, your friend, dale.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I have to say that I really enjoy the work you guys do Dale. Love the variations in styles/genres, and then the professionalism shown in both the presentation and playing. Look forward to each new project the band does.

Neil


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

hello Neil…sincerely appreciate you giving your time to check these out and thanks for the kind post!

your friend,
dale


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: Old Home Place*



maplebaby said:


> For our 6th project The Lexington Lab Band is honored to feature a Bluegrass Music icon, JD Crowe. We are thrilled JD shared his talent & story with us. We hope you enjoy the videos - we sure had a great time making them!
> 
> 
> Check us out at www.lexingtonlabband.com & follow us on twitter @lex_lab_band.
> ...


I love this song. I initially started out as a bluegrasser and this is one of the few songs that I actually sing and alot of times jamming at home with my Martin I'll still sing this song.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Old Home Place*

Fantastic Dale. Great playing by all and nice harmonies. Of course all enhanced by the history. Embrace it while we can.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Old Home Place*

That one had me tapping my foot and bobbing my head. I really love your work.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Old Home Place*

It doesnt matter what you guys play, it's always great. I look forward to hearing you guys now and then. Kudo's gentlemen!!!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Old Home Place*

Watching these guys play while sipping a coffee is one of my pleasures. Their musicianship and the production quality of their sessions are fabulous and I always look forward to their next project. Here's two since I last checked in on them.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Old Home Place*

Their latest series is Fleetwood Mac and is AMAZING ALSO!!!

I subscribe to their You Tube channel and have been thrilled with every video.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Old Home Place*

I Really enjoy you Music and arrangements! Well Done!


----------



## Orangeblossom (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Old Home Place*

Great music as usual. JD is a living legend. Thanks for posting that. All the best. Richard.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Old Home Place*

One of the very few (4) youtube channels I subscribe to. Every performance is flawless, ultimate cover band.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Old Home Place*

Thanks for bumping this! I hadn't checked their site in awhile, and I'm really happy to see new projects! In the middle of Gold Dust Woman right now, and it sounds great.

Great work, as usual. Am I the only one that sees a TV show here? It would be really good. Starts with the round table on band choices, then bringing in the guest musicians, then arrangements and rehearsals, and finishes with the final performances. There is so much money out there for TV production... someone apply for a grant!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: Old Home Place*

I can't thank you enough for the enjoyment that I get watching your band! In a word, "perfect"! 

I also love the fact that you also have amazing tutorials on You tube! I have learned a wealth of information from you!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Old Home Place*

So tasty...must....be...shared.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: Old Home Place*

I have been a fan for about 3 years. I have followed some of Dale's YouTube lessons and then found out about the band. Yes, they are amazing.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Old Home Place*

- - - Updated - - -

Oh let's have another...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Dale I love everything you do with the Lexington Lab band. Your renditions of the Doobie brothers songs are so righteous. I have followed so many of your lessons on You Tube! Your sort of a mentor to me! Your an amazing guitar player and a very genuine and humble person.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Heart is the latest project and it is amazing as usual.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

This is what happens when great musicians (who also happen to be gear heads) cover great songs with top notch production and recording. Probably the best cover band on the planet.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

pattste said:


> This is what happens when great musicians (who also happen to be gear heads) cover great songs with top notch production and recording. Probably the best cover band on the planet.


I have to agree with you. It seems they cant do anything wrong.


----------

